# Off to Spain :D



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

Well tomorrow i am off to lovely Spain for a week of sun, sea and sand * did i mention it's magaluf too lol use your imagination *

But in all seriousness i've already found and contacted a Muaythai gym on the island and recieved an open invitation to train with them and possibley even get a fight * depends on my weight and who they have available *

See you all in a week and i'll update with how things went * hopefully with pictures too * when i return.

Happy training


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

tenga un buen tiempo mi amigo (that means have a good time - im learning spanish!!)

Training thai in magaluf!!! your keen mate, enjoy your trip have a good one


----------



## NLG (Sep 6, 2007)

Way to go on that discipline there son!

Have a good time man. Take it easy.


----------



## tam (Jun 7, 2008)

magaluf is full of British and Irish people. even most of the bar owners are British. Crazy stuff. My mate got sun burn on his eye lids and couldnt open his eyes so had to spend 2 days doing nothing.


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

Well im back and all in all it was a good holiday but damn it was hot * 40 degrees on wednesday *

I went to train on wednesday too and it was great to meet the Nuk Soo Gym team and train one on one with Kru Ivan plus i was greatly surprised that i managed to sustain a high paced training in the heat * we trained at 11:00 - 12:00 in the day *

I have pics after the session with Kru Ivan and one of his light heavys and i'll post em tomorrow when im unpacked and sorted out.


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Awesome man, I'd kill for it to be 40 degrees here!


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

*disses*

pfffffffffffffff. What's with limeys and Spain? (and India and Thailand). Don't you know anything else??

There's so many other cool countries. Why is no one ever going to Italy?

/diss

Apologies, I'm Portuguese, I get annoyed at these things.

The euro has nothing to do with it (coughcough)


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

By all means have a moan and a groan but dont talk to me about the euro, some thngs are so damn expensive over there like ice cream or M&M's it was unreal:growl:

All in all i had a great time training in the Nuk Soo Gym and learnt a lot from Ivan * his dedication to technique and technique correction is unreal * and my game has improved alot too. Im also pleased to be able to ay im not a dabbler anymore and have made the commitment to train not only at home but also to widen my knowledge base in other camps from other experienced Muay Thai practitioners.

Here's a few of the pics i promised.










Jose, Ivan and Myself after the session










Just a few of the accolades that Ivan and his fighters have gained










The gym equipped with heavy bags, a ring and all the equipment to make a muay thai practitioner smile * the fans weren't much use though *










Ivan talking to Jose after the session plus more of the gym itself.










All the goodies they have on offer at the front.










The front of the gym itself in a small street in Palma.

And finally here is the picture of the tattoos i have gotten written in Thai.










The left leg has my opinion of the basic structure of muay thai written as follows:

Muay Thai effectiveness,

Eight Point Striking,

Fists,

Elbows,

Knees,

Feet,

Highest rank,

Prizefighter.

The right leg has also written in Thai, my gym's phillosophy as follows:

GFC Muay Thai,

Phillosophy,

"Thai Boxers Design"

Straightforward

Good quality teaching

All of the above in my opinion make for a good muay thai fighter and are in my opinion the basics in the system of Muay Thai and how to get good at it by keeping it simple and having a good qaulity teaching syllabus.


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Kunoichi said:


> *disses*
> 
> pfffffffffffffff. What's with limeys and Spain? (and India and Thailand). Don't you know anything else??
> 
> ...


Italy sucks. Portugal is full of tossers like Ronaldo and Deco. And Kunoichi.


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

Lol at the above post


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

JayC said:


> Italy sucks. Portugal is full of tossers like Ronaldo and Deco. And Kunoichi.


Well they are not there anymore, are they? I hope this has nothing to do with previous Portugal v England matches 

On that foot, Why yes I'm a major tosser. Recognition at last.


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Nothing to do with England, I don't support England very much.

It's just Ronaldo and Deco. United and Chelsea scum!


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

You are both damn trollers and hijackers


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

I can make this thread officially mine!


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

I dont see the pictures of you after training in spain  plus not for long my friend hahah


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

JayC said:


> Nothing to do with England, I don't support England very much.
> 
> It's just Ronaldo and Deco. *United and Chelsea scum*!


Stop Trolling. And apologise to kunoichi for calling her a tosser, and to cha$e for practically hijacking his thread, nice pics cha$e


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

marc said:


> Stop Trolling. And apologise to kunoichi for calling her a tosser, and to cha$e for practically hijacking his thread, nice pics cha$e


El Capitano mustn't have had much sleep last night damn!

Cheers dude just a couple of the many pics i took over the holiday but they mean the most.


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

How much did the tattoo cost you Cha$e?

And where did you get the script done? I wanna get some added to my muay thai tattoo


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

tattoo was done in a shop in magaluf called lord tattoo, the guy was very professional and it was one of the cleanest studios i have had the pleasure of being in.

For both calves it cost me 120 euros which at the current exchange rate is about Â£98 so it isn't that bad.

As for the Thai script i used thai language.com which is an online thai dictionary and translator. Once i had gotten certain words like MUayThai off the website i cross checked it with the known word for muay thai to assertain the accuracy of translation * plus i got it all double checked by a reputable source *

I basically designed both tattoos and arranged them myself so i knew i was happy with them and with what they meant to me.

Hope that helps dude


----------



## elliot (Oct 28, 2007)

chase can you put your vitals up m8 if possible!?

not sure if you have any regular training partners but if you need anyone for kicking the shit out of, im ur man! :yes:


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

elliot said:


> chase can you put your vitals up m8 if possible!?
> 
> not sure if you have any regular training partners but if you need anyone for kicking the shit out of, im ur man! :yes:


PM on the way matey with details of my "vitals"


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Cha$e said:


> tattoo was done in a shop in magaluf called lord tattoo, the guy was very professional and it was one of the cleanest studios i have had the pleasure of being in.
> 
> For both calves it cost me 120 euros which at the current exchange rate is about Â£98 so it isn't that bad.
> 
> ...


Cheers dude I'll check that out


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

No worries mate post up some pics when you get more done to it, i'd like to have a gander at it myself and thanks for the info on training and the tattoo. Im not going to be resuming training until mid next week to give the tatto enough time to heal.


----------

